# Barbosa Watch



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

It's pretty clear that Leandro is excessive assets with an excessive contract, at the moment, and the Suns are looking to get rid of him to a team that can provide some sort of cap relief and/or a big man. This will probably happen midseason, if at all, but it's primarily speculation.

Soooo... I guess this is where the Leandro rumors you see/want to start go.

First, I had been thinking about this as soon as I heard that Sheed was retiring, but the Suns can trade Leandro straight up for an empty cap figure (Sheed) to a contending team (Celtics) that need some scoring off the bench.



The Boston Herald said:


> League sources said yesterday that the Celts have expressed trade interest in guards Leandro Barbosa of Phoenix and Rudy Fernandez of Portland.
> 
> The Celtics probably are using Rasheed Wallace’s contract in their attempt to acquire Barbosa, who averaged 9.5 points in 17.9 minutes for the Suns this season.
> 
> ...


--Source--


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

In no way do I want to see a Sheed for LB trade. If Sheed doesn't retire, he is pointless for our team. And if he does we effectively trade a nice player(despite his down year) for nothing. I can't imagine there is no market for a scoring combo guard that can shoot and drive.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be a great trade for Boston. Barbosa would be a solid addition to their bench to go with Avery Bradley and Glen Davis. They could then bring back Tony Allen and use the MLE to add a piece or two.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

We would not be keeping Sheed. We'd effectively be trading for cap space that is on a non-guaranteed contract.

It's clear that they are shopping LB, we have plenty of people in the wings that can play SG. (J-Rich, Dragic, Dudley, Grant all see minutes at the 2.) We really didn't lose anything when he went down, and when he came back he didn't really do much of anything.

It's really a matter of what we'll get for him and whether or not anybody will offer anything we'd be willing to take. I'm guessing Sarver really wants monetary relief. I'd prefer we package him for a legit starting PF, myself.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya I know we wouldn't keep Sheed. And that actually annoys me more. LB has value, he's not someone we just need to dump. What does cap space do for us right now? We aren't over the Lux Tax so there is no penalty, and we won't be signing anyone this Free Agency.


We lost that true scorer off the bench. And with Amare gone, LB is even more important. Out of the 4 players you listed that could play the SG I see one realistic one and that's Duds. Jrich is expiring and in all likely hood either won't be brought back or will be traded. Hill has maybe 1 or 2 more years left before he retires. And Dragic is our PG.

Keep in mind that LB was fighting injuries all season. And with the emergence of Dragic LB wasn't used the same way or even as much. He was getting anywhere from 20-30 MPG and as Dragic grew LBs minutes were more and more limited. And just like it did a few years ago, it takes him time to grow accustom to his role. He is still instant offense, and though I agree he's now overpaid for what he gives US, he still has more value than simply dumping him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know, Suns tried to *give *him away for an early 2nd in 08 draft, no one bit then when he was productive. That was when they tried to get Dragic, which they ultimiately did. 

****ed up to think he and Nash are only 2 left from 7 seconds or less

edit: latest from Coro soon after I posted that. 




> The Suns have talked to Cleveland about a deal that would send Barbosa there for Jamario Moon, whose contract expires in a year, and Delonte West, who can be bought out of his contract. Barbosa has two years and $14.7 million remaining on his deal.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...suns-amare-stoudemire-plan.html#ixzz0ssSPFQ00

That'd be interesting to get Moon. I imagine we'd waive West even though last yr Kerr liked/wanted him in Shaq deal. I bet Lebron wishes he was. He'd never got to violate his mommy.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hhmm, that deal wouldn't be bad if it wasn't for a couple factors. First that we don't really need Moon. We already have Hill, Clark, Dudley, and Jrich who play the wing positions. And secondly West is freaking crazy. If he wasn't a nutjob I'd be on this because he's a nice player. But don't need any drama in the locker room


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

l0st1 said:


> Hhmm, that deal wouldn't be bad if it wasn't for a couple factors. First that we don't really need Moon. We already have Hill, Clark, Dudley, and Jrich who play the wing positions. And secondly West is freaking crazy. If he wasn't a nutjob I'd be on this because he's a nice player. But don't need any drama in the locker room


Lost, it's not about the players in return, it would be a salary dump and nothing more. 

The Suns have no real use for Barbosa at this point and it's not fair to him to keep him buried on the bench, but every move that's been something that would help the Suns clear salary, nothing more. I'm not a fan of the idea, they're under the cap now so why not hold onto him, maybe healthy he has a bounce-back year and scores at a better clip (they'll need it sans Amare) and either he increases his trade value or finds a role on the team.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, but I refuse to think that we will continue dumping our players for no return. So I'm basing rumors on their value in assets we get in return.

With Amare leaving, LB will get a little more PT and should get more shot attempts.


----------

